# DIY brine shrimp hatchery



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally finished my brine shrimp hatchery with holding container. All with some neat features and nicely painted.. Not perfectly but hey who cares haha


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Details and photos please.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

ill try and post some pictures once all the silicone sets but it doesnt seam to be going very fast haha


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Should cure in 24 hours and will be tacky for about 36. A warmer room might help the process a little.


----------



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tips I'll move it inside haha


----------



## ctclee (May 3, 2010)

Any pics yet ?


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Thinking to do live feeds for the discus and planing to get either one of these.

1. Equipment & Supplies: Two Liter Brine Shrimp Hatching Cone

or

2. Equipment & Supplies: Two Liter Brine Shrimp Hatching Cone

hope this helps


----------

